# Motherboard which supports over 90 GB of RAM?



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 10, 2014)

Is there any motherboard available in India which supports over 90+ GB of RAM?

I know gigabyte supports about 64 GB.

Which quad core processor will go with it?

I need it for 3D Render Farm.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 10, 2014)

fill this up -  *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...answer-these-questions-first.html#post1542847


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

SunnyKapoor said:


> Is there any motherboard available in India which supports over 90+ GB of RAM?
> 
> I know gigabyte supports about 64 GB.
> 
> ...




I don't think any such boards are available in India...

Buy something like this frMSI X79A-GD45 Plus LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.comom abroad:


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 11, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> fill this up -  *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...answer-these-questions-first.html#post1542847



1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: 3d Farm Rendering through network, connected with my current system. It is to be used as a render farm.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Looking for the motherboard first, as my current Gigabyte supports only 24 GB. Budget will come later. Quad core processor with a nor geforce card ( GPu rendering is not required). Will be planning to buy another machine after this with similar amount of RAM.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Maybe, I  am going to render for days sometimes. Is it optimal to overclock in such a condition?

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 Ultimate

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: I will buy 2TB +

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:  lg led. Do not need high resolution as it will be just for rendering.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: None. 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: One month, provided I find it.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: By an assembler, though I chose all the items.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Kolkata, I would prefer locally. I had bought Nvidia Quadro from Delhi and when anything goes wrong with it I have to courier it to Delhi and till it comes back, my work gets hampered. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?

More Cpu and RAM are required for the 3D software I use ( max, maya, blender, Vue etc) to make rendering fast.

- - - Updated - - -



powerhoney said:


> I don't think any such boards are available in India...
> 
> Buy something like this frMSI X79A-GD45 Plus LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.comom abroad:



Well if such are not available then what about 64 GB RAM?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 11, 2014)

Digital ocean provides cheap VPS servers.. you could build a render farm using this! And pay only when used.. of course then you hv to automate on the fly deploy and later purge ASAP to cut costs.
How often to you render ?


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 12, 2014)

akshay that is not going to work in the long run. I can use a cloud based system also for rendering but the price will be too high.

I need the machine at home to speed up my current systems rendering with networking.

I render almost everyday.

The only problem is while rendering is going on I am not able to do any other work because the CPU cores and RAM are being used by the rendering software.

- - - Updated - - -

Even a 64 GB RAM will do if I buy two machines.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 12, 2014)

wait for haswell extreme cpu. or you can buy hyperthreaded 15 core intel xeon cpus. i dont know about the availability here.


----------



## sukiblr (Aug 10, 2014)

Why not use a HPC on cloud solution that is available for rendering on a pay per use basis..If you need more details let me know..


----------



## tovishal2001 (Aug 10, 2014)

SunnyKapoor said:


> akshay that is not going to work in the long run. I can use a cloud based system also for rendering but the price will be too high.
> 
> I need the machine at home to speed up my current systems rendering with networking.
> I render almost everyday.
> The only problem is while rendering is going on I am not able to do any other work because the CPU cores and RAM are being used by the rendering software.



Contact dell directly. Dell has rendering compatible Workstation solutions(available only through a call, not online purchase). You need to find some educated professional Dell partner.

Don't try local guys, they will mislead and are uneducated about what render farm is. 

Or, go here & click *Workstation Selector Tool* - Workstations - Powerful Desktop and Mobile Machines | Dell India

- - - Updated - - -



powerhoney said:


> *I don't think any such boards are available in India...*
> 
> Buy something like this frMSI X79A-GD45 Plus LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.comom abroad:



Dell-india offers motherboard with upto *512 GB*
Dell Precision T7610 Workstation Details | Dell India 

These systems come under dual-technology list. BARC, IGCAR are banned from buying these from Dell.  (if u check reseller agreement of Dell, these firms are blacklisted in their agreements. None of Dell's reseller or agent can sell these to them.)

- - - Updated - - -

T5610 Video-
 [url]*www.dell.com/learn/in/en/inbsd1/videos~en/documents~precision-t5610-sme-video-en-in.aspx?modal=true&layoutvariation=modal&theme=default#ooid=NkOTNoazou4-FQKT90gHfd_2LBieRWR_
[/URL]
Also, throw all spindle HDD's into dustbin. Slide in a nice 1TB Samsung SSD. It will speed up your system atleast 4 times. Maybe you won't need this upgrade.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 11, 2014)

+1 ^
@op instead of spending that money ASAP, spend few K and get 1TB /512GB SSD and see the improvement


----------

